# Probleme der Rechtschreibprüfung von Kile mit Umlauten

## meldron

Hi, 

bin zur Zeit dabei meine Facharbeit zuschreiben und verwende dazu Kile, alles schön und gut, nur leider hat die Rechtschreibprüfung ein Problem mit umlauten, sie erkennt immer nur den Worteil nach dem Umlaut, also zum Beispiel bei überall, wird berall als Fehler dargestellt.

Hat jemand von euch einen Lösungsvorschlag, damit die Rechtschreibprobe auf das komplette Wort durchgeführt wird?

Schon mal danke,

meldron

----------

## Sas

Hab grad mal geguckt, bei mir klappts problemlos.

Was nutzt du denn für einen Spellchecker, Zeichensatz und wie gibst du Umlaute in LaTeX ein? Ich nutze ISpell, den ISO 8859-1 Zeichensatz und gebe Umlaute via inputenc, also ganz "normal" direkt die entsprechenden Zeichen, ein.

----------

## meldron

Ich benutze als Spellchecker "Language: German (new spelling) [german]"

Zeichensatz: ISO 8859-15

und gebe Umlaute auch ganz Normal ein. Unter Language kann ich zwar auch ISpell auswaehlen, aber nur ISpell-default (was wohl Englisch ist).

app-dicts/ispell-de habe ich installiert.

Wie kann ich ISpell-de als standard DICTIONARY einstellen? [Hab ich hinbekommen]

/Edit

Selbst wenn ich Ispell-default verwende, bekommt er das mit den Umlauten nicht hin

/Edit II

Wenn ich "u ... benutze erkennt ISpell die Wörter.

----------

## ibert

Ich diese Probleme nicht mit folgender config:

Dictionary: Germany

Encoding: UTF-8

Client: Aspell

```

\usepackage[T1]{fontenc}

\usepackage[utf8x]{inputenc}

```

ibert

----------

## meldron

Wie kann ich denn Aspell als Clienten verwenden?

Weiter bekomm ich überhaupt nicht hin irgendeine Textdatei mit Umlauten auf Rechtschreibfehler zu untersuchen, immer gibt es irgendein Problem mit dem Encoding, also wenn ich es in der Konsole aufrufe...

Funktioniert das bei euch?

----------

## borsdel

moin,

ispell mit german new spelling

umlaute als "a "o "u "s und alles klappt  :Smile: 

mfg borsdel

achaja, encoding im mom wohl us-ascii, sollte für latex unter subversion-verwaltung wohl passen, oder?

----------

## meldron

Ja in der Schreibweiße klappts, aber ä ö ü ß waer halt nicht schlecht. Bei OpenOffice und Gaim klappts ja auch.

----------

## borsdel

moin,

tja, an ein paar sachen muss man sich halt bei latex gewöhnen, und umlaute mit " beginnen zu lassen, ist nun mal so. und wenn du weiterhin äöüß schreibst, solltest du auch mit so trivialen dingen wie der silbentrennung stress bekommen und das hat dann auch nichts mehr mit kile zu tun.

alles ne gewöhnungssache und wenn man es dann regelmäßig macht, schwer wieder abzugewöhnen. achja, tipp für latex (und proggen): ne englische tastatur, einfach fixer mit, da die tasten (leider) besser zu erreichen sind.

mfg borsdel

----------

## Flisch

 *borsdel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> tja, an ein paar sachen muss man sich halt bei latex gewöhnen, und umlaute mit " beginnen zu lassen, ist nun mal so. und wenn du weiterhin äöüß schreibst, solltest du auch mit so trivialen dingen wie der silbentrennung stress bekommen und das hat dann auch nichts mehr mit kile zu tun.
> 
> 

 

Ich wollte nur mal anmerken, dass es einfach Falsch ist, dass man in Latex keine Umlaute benutzen sollte/kann, da man mit Latex durchaus die normalen Umlaute benutzen kann, man sollte nur eine german Umgebung deklarieren, was man imo aber mit " statt \" schon getan hat.

Wieso sollte es mit der Silbentrennung Probleme geben?

Es hat wenn ich mich recht entsinne auch einen Vorteil, das beim kopieren des Textes (im dvi oder pdf) die Umlaute auch korrekt kopiert werden und nicht als "[u|o|a] 

Mit der englischen Tastatur hast du allerdings recht, was gerade beim Tex schreiben sehr von Vorteil ist

Gruss

----------

## borsdel

moinsens,

@Flish:

Umlaute normal benutzen mit 

```
\usepackage[latin1]{inputenc}
```

 richtig? dann werden die sache korrekt angezeigt, jedoch (bei mir) weiterhin nach dem rendern und anschließendem copy+paste in einen editor als "auo angezeigt   :Question: 

und, wörter mit umlauten werden einfach net getrennt und erzeugen somit öfter mal so nen hässlichen überstand wie zb bei groß geschriebenem etc...

naja, vielleicht kannst du mich ja mal weiter aufklären  :Smile: 

mfg borsdel

----------

## Flisch

 *borsdel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Umlaute normal benutzen mit 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Jup, wobei ich es erst mit etwas anderem verwechselt habe, aber irgendwofuer war der Befehl ja auch gut  :Smile: 

 *borsdel wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  dann werden die sache korrekt angezeigt, jedoch (bei mir) weiterhin nach dem rendern und anschließendem copy+paste in einen editor als "auo angezeigt  
> 
>  und, wörter mit umlauten werden einfach net getrennt und erzeugen somit öfter mal so nen hässlichen überstand wie zb bei groß geschriebenem etc...
> ...

 

Gerade noch mal überprüft (kpdf 3.4.3 + pdfeTeX (Web2C 7.4.5) 3.14159-1.10b-2.1), sowohl das kopieren von Umlauten, als auch die Trennung von Umlautwoertern funktioniert (Zufällig sogar das gleiche Wort). Aber da ich noch etwas mehr im Vorspann habe und gerade nicht bei allem weiss was es tut, koennte es auch daran liegen (glaube ich aber nicht), zu mehr habe ich nur momentan keine Lust.

Wobei ich das selber selten nutze, da ich Tex normalerweise mit einer englischen Tastatur schreibe  :Smile: 

Weiss ja nicht ob dir das jetzt geholfen hat  :Embarassed: , aber vielleicht solltest du es einfach nochmal ausprobieren  :Smile: , ansonsten kann ich die Tage auch noch mal schauen, malsehen.

Gruss

----------

## meldron

Die Silbentrennung von Tex funktioniert wenn ich äüöß schriebe nur eben die Rechtschreibprüfung nicht.

Prüft wie gesagt zwei wörter wo nur eins da ist. Bei Täter: t und ter

----------

